# Help raise money for Cancer Support!



## Catherine (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Guys/Gals,

It's so easy!









Simply by having a cup of coffee and help us raise money for the Macmillan Cancer Support.

A great way to enjoy what you like (coffee Mmmm....) and also doing something for a good cause/charity.

For details see http://www.citydiners.co.uk/coffee.html

All you have to do is join (10% of that goes to Charity)

and then organise coffee events near you and get your friends and family and colleagues and your dogs and cats together for a coffee morning!









If you are in London then perhaps see you there!

:read:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Catherine

Did you get anyone from Coffee Forums along to your event on Saturday?


----------



## Catherine (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Glenn, The big event is in September 25th in London. All proceeds goes to Macmillan Cancer Support. So if you lovely coffee people can join us that would be fab! Basically just turn up for a coffee in the morning, have a chat and then give as much pennies as you can for the Charity. There is social Meetup in June 10th in London,near Green Park. Perhaps see you there ;o)


----------



## Catherine (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh by the way! Hope you had a super time in Holland. Look forward to the photos ;o)


----------

